

The Rock 'n' Roll Casualty who Became a War Hero - danso
http://nytimes.com/2013/07/02/magazine/evermans-war.html?_r=0

======
sgaither
Good read: this story has nothing to do with programming but everything to do
with overcoming the loss of extrinsic rewards and putting yourself somewhere
where your mindset and personality fits best

